# Items soulbound?



## Spittykovski (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob schon ein Wort darüber verloren wurde, ob bestimmte Items seelengebunden sind à la WOW oder man Items problemlos weitergeben kann, wie in den vorherigen Teilen auch.

Hoffe ja das Items nicht Seelengebunden sein werden.

Wär echt interessant zu wissen.


----------



## maggus (30. Juni 2008)

In Diablo 2 war kein Item seelengebunden, man konnte alles wegwerfen oder weitergeben.

Obs in Diablo 3 auch so ist, weiß noch keiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Naja angesichts der Tatsache, dass es durchaus möglich ist, an Topitems (rückblickend z.b.: WF, Opa etc.) auch alleine zu kommen, wird wohl der Handel eher zurückstecken und damit wird wohl die Ambition bei vielen wie in D2 (in Top Zeiten ~100 SoJs für eine WF zu tauschen) zu handeln eher auf der Strecke bleiben. Von daher wird wohl sowas wie seelengebundene Gegenstände nicht sehr relevant sein, aber klug wäre es vielleicht nicht unbedingt. Man nehme einen Necro (falls sowas wieder kommt), der für einen Baalrun wohl das 10-fache an Zeit braucht wie eine MF-Sorc, und die streift gerade ein TO-Set teil ein, mit dem sie nichts anfangen kann, dann wäre es saublöd wenn das bop wäre. Vor allem Gildenintern wäre das von Nachteil, finde ich. 

Das alles habe ich in der Annahme geschrieben, dass es kein Lootfenster bzw. roll-system gibt.


----------



## Avienne (1. Juli 2008)

Die Items sind in D2 _das_ zentrales Thema, das wird auch in D3 nicht anders (siehe auch Kommentar im Gameplay-Trailer, als die eine Kiste geöffnet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Mit seelengebundenen Items würden sie Diablo ziemlich schaden. Diablo ist nicht WoW (obwohl ich da seelengebunden auch nicht wirklich toll finde)


----------



## melorrus (1. Juli 2008)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Das alles habe ich in der Annahme geschrieben, dass es kein Lootfenster bzw. roll-system gibt.





Da ja jeder Spieler seinen individuellen Loot erhält wird es wohl weder ein Lootfenster noch ein Roll-System geben.
Beide Varianten würden ja nur bei gemeinsamen Loot (vgl. Diablo2, WoW uvm.) Sinn machen.


Auf diese "Fakten" stützend unterschreibe ich einmal die These, dass keinerlei Items in Diablo 3 seelengebunden sein werden.


----------



## angrydope (1. Juli 2008)

melorrus schrieb:


> Da ja jeder Spieler seinen individuellen Loot erhält wird es wohl weder ein Lootfenster noch ein Roll-System geben.
> Beide Varianten würden ja nur bei gemeinsamen Loot (vgl. Diablo2, WoW uvm.) Sinn machen.
> 
> 
> Auf diese "Fakten" stützend unterschreibe ich einmal die These, dass keinerlei Items in Diablo 3 seelengebunden sein werden.




/sign

wer videos aufmerksam verfolgt kann 90% der gestellten fragen (hier und in anderen threads) beantworten!


----------



## Hepheisto (1. Juli 2008)

fakt in d2 war, item fällt auf boden ==> schnellster bekommt es
im Video d3: Item fällt auf boden ==> schnellster bekommt es

frage geklärt?^^


----------



## KunQ (1. Juli 2008)

Hepheisto schrieb:


> fakt in d2 war, item fällt auf boden ==> schnellster bekommt es
> im Video d3: Item fällt auf boden ==> schnellster bekommt es
> 
> frage geklärt?^^




Falsch!

D2 Item fällt auf den Bode und der Schnellste bekommt es!

D3 Item fällt auf den Boden aber nur DU kannst es sehen ala Hellgate!


----------



## Hepheisto (1. Juli 2008)

KunQ schrieb:


> Falsch!
> 
> D2 Item fällt auf den Bode und der Schnellste bekommt es!
> 
> D3 Item fällt auf den Boden aber nur DU kannst es sehen ala Hellgate!



das kann ich nicht glauben, wo steht das?
das wäre ja komplett neu und ich kann meine unglaublichen Reaktionsreflexe die ich mir in jahrelanger d2 übung antrainiert habe nicht mehr gebrauch 
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIEIEIEIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIN


----------



## KunQ (1. Juli 2008)

Hepheisto schrieb:


> das kann ich nicht glauben, wo steht das?
> das wäre ja komplett neu und ich kann meine unglaublichen Reaktionsreflexe die ich mir in jahrelanger d2 übung antrainiert habe nicht mehr gebrauch
> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEIEIEIEIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIN



Hier: http://diablo.buffed.de/news/6006/diablo-3...mpfen-und-beute


Apropos Gruppenspiel: In Sachen Loot-Handhabung orientieren sich die Entwickler am Konzept von Hellgate: London. Jeder Spieler bekommt eigene Beute und sieht auch nur diese. Kabbeleien um die besten Stücke gibt es also nicht.


----------



## Hepheisto (1. Juli 2008)

KunQ schrieb:


> Hier: http://diablo.buffed.de/news/6006/diablo-3...mpfen-und-beute
> 
> 
> Apropos Gruppenspiel: In Sachen Loot-Handhabung orientieren sich die Entwickler am Konzept von Hellgate: London. Jeder Spieler bekommt eigene Beute und sieht auch nur diese. Kabbeleien um die besten Stücke gibt es also nicht.



Find ich erhlich gesagt nicht so gut, ich hoffe drauf dass buffed sich IRRT!


----------



## Efgrib (1. Juli 2008)

warum findest du es nicht gut? ziehst du deinen spielspass daraus anderen die items wegzunehmen?


----------



## Hepheisto (1. Juli 2008)

nein, aber jahrelanges gegen zpickit user versuchendes grabben hat mich gut geschult und ich war der meinung dass ich wenigstens da mal einen vorteil draus ziehen kann aber egal... spiel wahrscheinlich eh nur noch in freundesgruppe d3....^^


----------



## Nelia (1. Juli 2008)

Das alte Loot-System kannste heute so nicht mehr bringen. Früher ging es weil alles neu war. Ich als alter Diablo Spieler halte das neue für besser. Natürlich darf es kein Seelengebunden in D3 gebe. Das würde das Handel-System kaputtmachen. Das macht D3 ja mit aus und solte auch so bleiben. Was gab es schöneres als seinen Freunden geile Items rüberzuschieben die man gefunden hat ^^.


----------



## Hühü1 (1. Juli 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> warum findest du es nicht gut? ziehst du deinen spielspass daraus anderen die items wegzunehmen?



Das war doch in D2 normal.
Z.b.in akt 1 gabs nen quest man musste die gräfin töten, als loot sind manchmal nette runen gedropt.(nm/hell)
oder akt 4 mit dem schmied.
Da gabs ne menge spieler die haben andere in 20 min (manche sogar in 5) durch alp und hell durchgeschossen um den loot dieser quests zu bekommen.
Andere hatten ein programm/hack, keine ahnung, indem sie den loot in einer halben sec aufgehoben haben wo man praktisch nicht mehr reagieren kann. 
Im battlenet war doch jedes 2te item nen "dupe" hack´s wie auch immer.
Mal ehrlich D2 hat online sehr viel spaß gemacht aber die ganzen "cheater" haben mir sehr viel spiel spaß geraubt.

Und ein geteilter loot löst ne menge probleme. 
Wer will sich in einem hack´n slay  noch um den loot sorgen machen, wenn er grade von gegnern umzingelt ist?


----------



## Spittykovski (1. Juli 2008)

Sehr gut, so hab ich mir das auch erhofft.

@ angrydope nein diese frage war aus dem video nicht ersichtlich. Man kann sich viel zusammen reimen oder fakte auspacken.

letzendlich weiss mans ja jetzt nicht 100%.
Ich weiss nicht in wieweit Blizzard das im Auge hat aber der einzige Grund für seelengebunde items ist es zu verhinden das wieder ebay mit diablo items überrant wird.

Das wird diesmal noch extremer sein als bei d2 damals.


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub ihr habt alle ein bisschen zu viel WoW gespielt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In Diablo3 werden Items wohl kaum Seelengebunden sein... Das war in den Vorgängern nicht so und so wird es auch nicht werden.

............Warum müssen eigl. die meisten immer alles mit WoW vergleichen............

So far,
Critical


----------



## Gulwar (3. Juli 2008)

Nelia schrieb:


> Das alte Loot-System kannste heute so nicht mehr bringen. Früher ging es weil alles neu war. Ich als alter Diablo Spieler halte das neue für besser. Natürlich darf es kein Seelengebunden in D3 gebe. Das würde das Handel-System kaputtmachen. Das macht D3 ja mit aus und solte auch so bleiben. Was gab es schöneres als seinen Freunden geile Items rüberzuschieben die man gefunden hat ^^.



/sign


----------



## Gulwar (3. Juli 2008)

CriticaL schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr habt alle ein bisschen zu viel WoW gespielt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil WoW erstens der momentane Maßstab für Onlinespiele ist und zweitens ist es von Blizzard.
Ebenso wie viele Erfahrungen von D2 WoW beeinflußt haben, werden sehr viele Dinge von WoW D3 beeinflissen. Ob man das immer sieht ist eine völlig andere Sache.
Aber vom Spielinhalt her kann man beide Spiele natürlich überhaupt nicht miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## masaeN (3. Juli 2008)

du kannst es aber nur vom rpg her vergleichen aber nicht von der spielart da wow ein mmorpg ist ... und d2 nicht ...


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Juli 2008)

wir sind doch nicht bei WoW pfff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (5. Juli 2008)

hoffentlich wird nix seelengebunden
das handeln in d2 war auch ziemlich lustig =)


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe das Blizzard in Diablo nich alles von wow übernimmt.... das alte Feeling soll zumindest bleiben^^


----------



## Mr.Toast (5. Juli 2008)

In Diablo 3 wird es sicherlich keine Seelengebundenen Gegenstände geben, das ist schonmal sicher. 
Mit außname natürlich Gegenstände wie ein Horadrim Würfel (so von der Item-Kategorie her), also Questgegenstände oder ähnliches würde wohl das einzige Charaktergebundene sein, das war aber ja auch in Diablo 2 schon so, nur stand das nicht extra da.


----------



## attake (6. Juli 2008)

1.  ich hoff die itemvielfalt is mindestens genau so groß wie in D2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6 sufix und 6 präfix in stufenloser qualitätsabstufeung 1-100% wenn man das hochrechnet gibt es beinahe unendlich viele items  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und auch die seltenen gegenstände schwankten stark in der qualität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
( bei WoW hat man kaum die wahl   wenn die leute könnten würde alle das gleiche tragen da es ja nur ne handfoll items gibt )

2.  bitte bloß kein BOP oder BOE in D3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!  
das sammeln und tauschen war einfach das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hatte man nen extrem guten gegenstand hat man für genau den einen char hochgespielt ^^ 
ich hatte aus diesem grund mehrere gleiche chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    alle nur auf das spezielle equipp hingeskillt das die MF-sorc gefunden hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3.  hm was soll das mit dem "jeder sieht nur seinen dropp" ???????????
ich will doch mal schwer hoffen das dann ein stoffi auch platte finden kann oder so    wie soll man twinks ausstadten wenn man nur für den eigengebrauch zeug sieht O_O
das würde den spielspass extrem minimieren da man keinen "MF-CHAR" mer braucht oder  generell MF-RUNNS ziemlich stark den sinn nehmen .......

4.  ich hoff es is nahezu unmöglich das maximale lvl zu ereichen !
in D2 konnte man ab lvl 85 alle items tragen aber ab lvl 92 wurde es seer schwer weiter zu kommen    lvl 99 war nur ~1-5% der charaktere vorbehalten ^^

5.  zu den gegenständen und dem wer was tragen kann ......
in D2 konnte prinzibiell JEDER char ALLES tragen !!!!   er musste nur viel in stärke stecken oder auch beweglichkeit um den gegenstand tragen zu können 
also war es für nen "stoffi" ned sinnfoll extrem viel punkte in stärke zu stecken nur um ne fette rüsi zu tragen  wohingegen der "nahkämpfer" sowieso die stärke brauchte 

ach ich könnte noch stunden punkte aufzählen die in D2 wichtig waren und bei denen bliz einiges falsch machen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich vertrau ihnen mal und hoffe das D3 n würdiger nachfolger wird und in die fußstapfen fon D2 treten kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

m.f.g.   ATTA


----------

